# Tigerstrip...



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

whered the funny 'puppies' thread go? all this talk about the rare tiger striped pits got me thinking. maybe theres a white tiger stripe pit out there somewhere. just about every othere color and reverse brindal is out there. i dont think it exist but it looks cool in my head. anybody ever seen or heard of this? i'd love a pic if u have one


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The puppies thread was deleted it way out of hand. Your right if there is a dog that is white brindle it would look pretty awsome like you said in my head it does. Probably there isn't such a dog tho.:roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My Male Gehud is a very light blonde color with blue brindles , but the brindles never show up in photos. Not exactly what your lookin for , but I havn't seen any brindles like this before. In these pics you can see his main color lol..Then imagine light blue brindles all down his back. I love brindles and love seeing the beautiful variations.



















The bear is what gives him his "mean face" in the pics lol
He feels safer around the Bear when Fish touches it lol..









This is Cabo, My Black Brindle Kamakazi's Mother.. She is I belive what is called a Reverse Blue Brindle. I just love her color.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*I think this one's pretty close. 
This Sierra, she is the dam to one of my females......*









http://www.redskypitbulls.com/index.html


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

FOSTER said:


> whered the funny 'puppies' thread go? all this talk about the rare tiger striped pits got me thinking. maybe theres a white tiger stripe pit out there somewhere. just about every othere color and reverse brindal is out there. i dont think it exist but it looks cool in my head. anybody ever seen or heard of this? i'd love a pic if u have one


Well in georgia the tiger stripe pitbull isnt so rare but its a beauty if it helps the pitbull i was going to get before i got butterscotch was gray and white with black stripes coming down him he was a beauty but he got aggressive with his roomy ended up beatin him up and they had to put him to sleep but to be totally honest that little dog was a biitch i dont condone fighting but it had it coming i just wish i could have got that pit but i got butterscotch and i feel like i couldnt find a better dog up:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Midwest we use to own a female that color it was one of the lightest brindles I had ever seen very pretty!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow is Seirra ever a pretty girl. That is a gorgous colour.


----------



## BLANKENSHIP1 (Sep 27, 2012)

*INFO*



TheBullBeastLover said:


> Well in georgia the tiger stripe pitbull isnt so rare but its a beauty if it helps the pitbull i was going to get before i got butterscotch was gray and white with black stripes coming down him he was a beauty but he got aggressive with his roomy ended up beatin him up and they had to put him to sleep but to be totally honest that little dog was a biitch i dont condone fighting but it had it coming i just wish i could have got that pit but i got butterscotch and i feel like i couldnt find a better dog up:


I WOULD LOVE TO SEE A PIC OF THE TIGER STRIPED ONE TO SEE IF IT IS WHAT I WAANT AND A LINK WERE I CAN GET ONE U CAN EMAIL IT TO ME [email protected]. thank u!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

You mean like Luna? ^


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> You mean like Luna? ^


Is that real? Lol.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol!!!! Oh gosh too funny!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Brucie said:


> Is that real? Lol.












lol.. No... This is luna without her make-up an super imposed eyed color... lolz.... ^ (not my dog)


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> lol.. No... This is luna without her make-up an super imposed eyed color... lolz.... ^ (not my dog)


Haha! Cute pup. I just got trolled.


----------



## demii (Nov 7, 2015)

is this a real dog?


----------

